# coot hunting



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Wonder if some of "old" experts can shed some light on what ammo to use on coots and how far should you lead them


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Depends on how fast they're swimming. :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Field Hunter oh Field Hunter they are in need of your vast experience!!! :lol:

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It's all about the right decoy spread and the proper call technique. Any acrylic coot call will do, I think Gander Mountain stocks them for 89.99 with an instructional tape.

Those drake coots are a true trophy this time of year for sure!! :wink:

Good luck and happy coot hunting!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, but the real trophy is the 4 curl northern coot!!! Any dummy can shoot the local dark ones!! Just use the coot spinner!!  
And Goldy, you know it is only truly sporting if you shoot them running on the water. What kind of a hunter are you anyway!!!! :wink: 
Niles, you really need to send Field Hunter a PM, he truly is the coot hunter elite!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Damn guys, just got done scouting coots up by Devils... holy balls are they thick. There's just nothing like having a raft swim into the dekes and roast 8 in one shot! :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man I sure would like to adda coot band to the laynard! :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm retiring from hunting coots. I tried an experiment and had one of the guys shoot one a week ago.....I put the skinned bird in a salt brine like I use for the mallards and geese. Then smoked it in hickory for 3 hours.....

I'll admit when I'm wrong! I've got to tell you that was the WORST excuse for meat that we've ever tasted. Maybe if you cut it in strips and can it in mustard sauce (like a sadine) it MIGHT be edible! No it wouldn't now that I think about it.

The coots of the world are safe again!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Man I sure would like to adda coot band to the laynard!


 Come on, where are your standards? :lol: I'm holding out for that elusive full colored puffy headed drake banded coot with the reward band.



> And Goldy, you know it is only truly sporting if you shoot them running on the water. What kind of a hunter are you anyway!!!!


I know I know, it's just hard some days to lay off of a good swimmer, especially when I haven't had coot breast for a while. That neck bob and weave is a real test on my patience. I'm a reformed man now, it's coot full colored and bling or nothing.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

You all make me sick uke: 
LOL :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey now I thought you MN boys thought coots where black ducks!  I am sorry to here FH is retiring from coot hunting! Why I just got a new recipe for him to try! 

Now what are we going to do with all that breast meat!


----------



## ronger (Sep 11, 2003)

Just be careful of the dreded Razor Coot. They are invadeing these lands on their walk sounth from the great killing fields up north.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i would just use some 7.5's on them low flying black things


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

3 1/2 inch 7 and a halfs!


----------



## ndhunteresq (Oct 26, 2005)

check this ebay link, for those wary coots.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COOT-decoy-duck-and ... dZViewItem

:beer:


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm speechless. :eyeroll: serious coot hunters. i didnt know they existed! i figured that some guys just shot them on a slow day when there was nothing else to do and they were sitting in your decoys. never thought that i would hear about serious coot hunters :toofunny:


----------

